# Need a Question answered please?



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

Although my question pertains to musical equipment, it also pertains to memory cards used in Cameras, hence, why I am asking this here.


I am trying to get a hold of anyone's old Smart Media cards.I will pay a bit for them. 128MB , but will take 64MB if you have that. These are NOT SD, SDHC, Compact or Mini ~ they're old technology; Smart Media - you may have had them for a camera.

I need them for a Roland XV-5080.

IF anyone has any they no longer need, please get in touch with me.

But my question really was, that when I look at the two different cards, the Smart Media Cards and then many that I have of SD Scandisk cards, they look the same.
Can anyone verify for me IF this machine could handle the new ones instead??? The SD Scandisk versions?

Or let me know if you do have any of the older Smart Media cards....

I dont seem to get my messages from here all the time so it might be best to email me

at shelaghsiphone at gmail dot com



TIA


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

It's very doubtful that anything aside from a real SmartMedia card will work. This happens a lot with older music gear. If you think those are hard to find you should try finding memory cards for my Alesis synth gear! (they are very special PCMCIA variants)

SmartMedia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

mguertin said:


> It's very doubtful that anything aside from a real SmartMedia card will work. This happens a lot with older music gear. If you think those are hard to find you should try finding memory cards for my Alesis synth gear! (they are very special PCMCIA variants)
> 
> SmartMedia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


What a shame!
I was really hoping you weren't going to say that 

Ok, I have a post in Classifieds but if anyone here sees this that might have some old cards, please let me know.

They do seem very hard to find nowadays


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

I may be misunderstanding the problem, but not only do I see quite a number of vendors still selling the SmartMedia card. 64M and 128M versions including Amazon.com, there are also a number of different XD to SmartMedia card adapter available for just a few dollars - that is probably a cheaper and better solution.
Here is one picked at random:
XD to SMC SmartMedia Smart Media Memory Card Adapter on eBay.ca (item 220594041140 end time 17-Jan-11 08:28:45 EST)


http://payments.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...tid=196518598012&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:1503


----------

